# [EVDL] Measuring Ground Fault Current



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As many EV'er know, popping a GFCI when charging their EV is fairly common.
It is especially embarrassing when it happens at a location other than home.

I am hoping that someone can describe a simple way to measure and monitor
this leakage current so preventive action can be taken before it gets to the
"popping" stage. I'm thinking that perhaps a GFCI could be tapped in some
way to measure the current it is seeing.

Roger Daisley

ElectricVW.blogspot.com

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101015/2500e287/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is an imbalance of current between the neutral and the line or on a 240
volt charger it is an imbalance between line 1 and line 2, hence the term
leakage. Some current is not returning. I have a special clamp on meter that
I use to measure leakage on marine shore cords, it is a big deal around a
boat. Unfortunately it is an incredibly expensive clamp meter at something
over $300.00. I don't know how. The only thing I can think of would be to
take an old large toroid out of a dead battery charger and wrap some magnet
wire around it and connect it to a dmm. But there is no real reference and
not precise but you could at least use it to understand and you could
calibrate it for your own use by creating leakage with resistors on the line
to ground. Not for everyone but I have done it. Now that I am thinking about
it I have a few coils I wrapped a couple of years ago And a bunch of toroids
that could be wound. 

I will look tomorrow to see what I have, could send them for the cost of
postage if anyone wants.

Mark Grasser

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roger Daisley
Sent: Friday, October 15, 2010 12:39 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Measuring Ground Fault Current

As many EV'er know, popping a GFCI when charging their EV is fairly common.
It is especially embarrassing when it happens at a location other than home.

I am hoping that someone can describe a simple way to measure and monitor
this leakage current so preventive action can be taken before it gets to the
"popping" stage. I'm thinking that perhaps a GFCI could be tapped in some
way to measure the current it is seeing.

Roger Daisley

ElectricVW.blogspot.com

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101015/2500e287/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Roger,

In explosive proof areas, operating rooms, fuel stations we install a Ground 
Detection system which detects a conductance path to ground. For this to 
work, the installation has to completely isolated, meaning no direct 
electrical grounds connected to any metal housings, conduit and electrical 
panels. All this installation and electrical is isolated by using a large 
isolation transformer and sometimes a capacitor bank.

The only thing you can detect on a EV is the DC leakage from the battery 
pack to the frame of the EV. You first unplug the AC input plug which may 
have a self grounding pin in the plug.

Next take a volt meter set in the lowest scale and place one lead on the 
most positive and to the frame of the EV. If you should indicate a voltage, 
then some where in the pack, a battery is conducting a current to the frame.

Lets say it reads 10 volts from the most positive to frame, then move the 
test lead from the most positive to the next battery, you will see that this 
voltage will drop until you get to the battery or batteries that are leaking 
current the most.

Keep the meter connected and start cleaning the batteries until the voltage 
indication drops as low as it can go.

Now, increase the voltmeter scale higher then the charging voltage of the 
charger and turn on the battery charger. If the voltage indication on the 
meter is the same voltage as the output voltage of the charger, this is 
normal for a non-isolated charger. The meter it self is shunting this 
current at this time.

You can do a permanent installation, by installing a panel volt meter 
connected to switch to a 1 amp fuse which is then connected to the most 
positive post of the pack. The other lead of the volt meter than is 
connected to the vehicle frame.

If you use a low voltage meter, then you first must turn off this test meter 
switch, as so not peg the volt meter if you forgot to turn off this switch. 
You could also use a 2 pole double throw switch where in one position to 
test out the ground fault while the other position of the switch it keeps 
off the AC input power by use of a AC magnetic contactor. Turning the switch 
in the other position, turns off the test meter and turns on the AC 
contactor.

These ground detection units can be purchase from GE, Westinghouse, Square 
D, etc. In any case when they detect a current leakage above a set 
perimeter, it then is use to turn off a AC magnetic contactor.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Daisley" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 15, 2010 9:38 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Measuring Ground Fault Current


> As many EV'er know, popping a GFCI when charging their EV is fairly 
> common.
> It is especially embarrassing when it happens at a location other than 
> home.
>
> I am hoping that someone can describe a simple way to measure and monitor
> this leakage current so preventive action can be taken before it gets to 
> the
> "popping" stage. I'm thinking that perhaps a GFCI could be tapped in some
> way to measure the current it is seeing.
>
> Roger Daisley
>
> ElectricVW.blogspot.com
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101015/2500e287/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Daisley wrote:
> > I am hoping that someone can describe a simple way to measure and monitor
> > this leakage current so preventive action can be taken before it gets to the
> > "popping" stage.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow - 5mA trips the GFCI?
No wonder there are so many nuisance trips!
The breakers with GFCI that I am used to
from The Netherlands to protect rooms without
carpet such as bathrooms, will typically trigger
at 30mA that is why the test resistor is 7 kOhm
(230V / 7kOhm = 33mA) 

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Sunday, October 17, 2010 8:28 AM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Measuring Ground Fault Current



> Roger Daisley wrote:
> > I am hoping that someone can describe a simple way to measure and
> > monitor this leakage current so preventive action can be taken before
> > it gets to the "popping" stage.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"As many EV'er know, popping a GFCI when charging their EV is fairly common."

>From what I've seen, this is mainly a problem due to a somewhat conductive
buildup on FLA batteries. I have LiFePO4 cells and charge from a 240VAC/50A
GFCI breaker and it never trips. I expect the same is true for sealed lead
acid batteries. The GFCI does work - once while hooking up a cell log8 I
had some leads connected to cells and dropped one. It touched the side of
the painted steel battery box and immediately kicked off the breaker.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Measuring-Ground-Fault-Current-tp2997757p2999076.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > Wow - 5mA trips the GFCI?
> 
> Yes. There is no magic current above which it is fatal, and below which
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> tomw wrote:
> > "As many EV'er know, popping a GFCI when charging their EV is fairly
> > common." From what I've seen, this is mainly a problem due to a
> > somewhat conductive buildup on FLA batteries. I have LiFePO4 cells
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The marine industry considers the current level of 2ma to be deadly. 

American Boat and Yacht Council (ABYC) has made recommendation to use 30ma
Equipment Leakage Circuit Interrupter (ELCI) devices in all boat main
breaker circuits. The reasoning is that a fault to ground even in fresh
water will trip the 30ma breaker before the person even enters the water.

In the EV charging situation salt water being a very good conductor will
trip the 30ma ELCI whereas the fresh water, such as rain water and early
morning dew won't probably trip the 30ma GFCI until your body resistance
shows up. My studies have shown that fresh water is far more deadly than
salt water.

Mark Grasser

Saltwater is conductive and if there is lea

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Sunday, October 17, 2010 12:08 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Measuring Ground Fault Current



> tomw wrote:
> > "As many EV'er know, popping a GFCI when charging their EV is fairly
> > common." From what I've seen, this is mainly a problem due to a
> > somewhat conductive buildup on FLA batteries. I have LiFePO4 cells
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A few things I didn't see on the GFI and about getting shocked . Just
because you measure say 2 ma with your meter between say the chassie
and ground don't mean 2 ma will be flowing throw you it you touch the
two . Your body has a high resistance and this will cut the current
way back ,, you may still feel it but its not the same current as what
is going through a meter with one probe hooked to the ground . Also
an easy way to find where the leaking is , is to set your volt meter
to volts and put one probe on the chassie and the other on the
traction pack cables ,or battery post , start at the most + if you
like or any where that easy to get to and if you see voltage move the
probe to the next battery . Head in the direction that makes the
voltage go down . When you get to the point where the voltage is 0
that's where your leakage is . Don't stop at the first one either as
there can be a few spots . funny but I always enjoy doing this , as
it shows right where the problem is .
Steve Clunn

-- 
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

